# näyttää + -tavan/-tävän



## Gavril

Hyvää suununtaita,

In another thread, Hakro wrote,



> I have to disagree here: _näyttää myytävän is correct, näytetään myytävän is so-called double passive that should be avoided although it's very common in spoken language._



How would you form a complete sentence with _näyttää myytävän_? E.g., would it be correct to say,

_Näyttää myytävän Nokian uusin puhelin nopeasti.
_or
_Nokian uusin puhelin n__äyttää myytävän nopeasti.
_
"Nokia's newest phone seems to be selling quickly."

Which word order would you say is more common?

(Myös minua kiinnostaa tietää, onko Isossa Suomen Kieliopissa "kaksois-passiivia" käsittelevä pykälä?)

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Näyttää myytävän Nokian uusin puhelin nopeasti._
> or
> _Nokian uusinta puhelinta n__äyttää myytävän nopeasti._I'd prefer: Nokian uusinta puhelinta näyttää menevän kaupaksi nopeasti.
> 
> "Nokia's newest phone seems to be selling quickly."
> 
> Which word order would you say is more common?
> 
> (Myös minua kiinnostaa tietää, onko Isossa Suomen Kieliopissa "kaksois-passiivia" käsittelevä pykälä?)


Sorry, minulla ei ole suomen kielioppia, ei isoa eikä pientä, muualla kuin korvien välissä.


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Gavril said:


> (Myös minua kiinnostaa tietää, onko Isossa Suomen Kieliopissa "kaksois-passiivia" käsittelevä pykälä?)



Kaksoispassiivista löydät tietoa Iso suomen kieliopin pykälistä 1292 ja 1293


----------



## reamary

Gavril said:


> Hyvää suununtaita,
> 
> In another thread, Hakro wrote,
> 
> 
> 
> How would you form a complete sentence with _näyttää myytävän_? E.g., would it be correct to say,
> 
> _Näyttää myytävän Nokian uusin puhelin nopeasti.
> _or
> _Nokian uusin puhelin n__äyttää myytävän nopeasti.
> _
> "Nokia's newest phone seems to be selling quickly."
> 
> Which word order would you say is more common?
> 
> (Myös minua kiinnostaa tietää, onko Isossa Suomen Kieliopissa "kaksois-passiivia" käsittelevä pykälä?)
> 
> Kiitos!



Yes, as Hakro already wrote, the first word order is incorrect and impossible to use.
However, as for "Nokia's newest phone seems to be selling quickly", I would find it perfectly acceptable to say:

_Nokian uusin puhelin näyttää *myyvän* nopeasti.
_


----------



## Hakro

reamary said:


> However, as for "Nokia's newest phone seems to be selling quickly", I would find it perfectly acceptable to say:
> 
> _Nokian uusin puhelin näyttää *myyvän* nopeasti._


I wouldn't find it perfectly acceptable although it's very commonly used. It's an anglicism that I wouldn't use even in spoken language. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## reamary

Hakro said:


> I wouldn't find it perfectly acceptable although it's very commonly used. It's an anglicism that I wouldn't use even in spoken language. But this is just my opinion.



Really? I never thought of it as an anglicism, although it does make sense, now that I think about it. However, I still think it's ok to use it, at least in spoken language. The same way when talking about, for example, record sales. I always thought it was ok to say, "Her albums have sold well" : _Hänen levynsä ovat myyneet hyvin._


----------

